# CJC 1295 with Dac log



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

So this is a peptide that I've been meaning to try for a long time but timing was never right.

I just started a week ago. I'm taking 2 shots a weeks. 1mg per shot for the first week and then 2mg per shot from then on.

To be honest I was shocked at how quick I saw results!!! My sleep was one million times better from the very first night. Also, I am much more vascular, especially while training. I am unsure of any other changes yet but I am keeping a close eye.

So far so good. There's a lack of logs on this peptide so I'll keep updating it here. Any questions just ask!


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Curious have you noticed water retention ? Granted i used w/out DAC at around 100mg a day but slowly and steadily bloated up.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

nitricdave said:


> Curious have you noticed water retention ? Granted i used w/out DAC at around 100mg a day but slowly and steadily bloated up.


None at all so far. I barely noticed any on mod grf wither though. Whether that's the quality of my peptides or genetic thing or combo I'm unsure. I might still hold water in a few more days. That said, I'm not overly concerned with water weight as I'm in my off season. Still very very lean though in comparison to the way some blow up during a "bulk"


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> So this is a peptide that I've been meaning to try for a long time but timing was never right.
> 
> I just started a week ago. I'm taking 2 shots a weeks. 1mg per shot for the first week and then 2mg per shot from then on.
> 
> ...


i have started mine this week (2nd cycle) 1mg 3x a week but this time with AAS. Also pulsing with GHRP 3x a day.


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

I am using currently 2mg per week and have been for a couple of weeks - have had good week on week strength and weight increases, waist is marginally higher but probably just water.

But the lethargy is killing me I am going to cut it short soon as it isn't worth this side for me. It is from Tom so no issues being legit.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

@Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> @Pscarb


Yes?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

why arent you using it with a ghrp


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Yes?


haha just thought you the main man of peptides should join in what he is experiencing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> haha just thought you the main man of peptides should join in what he is experiencing


from what i have read he is experiencing very little?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> from what i have read he is experiencing very little?


why would he be more vascular ?

What would you experience from this style is it boom dosing ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> why would he be more vascular ?


i have no idea



teenphysique said:


> What would you experience from this style is it boom dosing ?


no its not boom dosing


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> haha just thought you the main man of peptides should join in what he is experiencing


Well Pscarb isn't running the log so that's probably why he isn't posting that much.......and in fairness to the man, I haven't posted a million times so there isn't much for him to say!!!



Pscarb said:


> from what i have read he is experiencing very little?


As was mentioned in the first post, which I'm sure you'll understand, I started with a low dose. This was done to assess my tolerance and I am also a believer in using as little as is necessary to get the desired results. @teenphysique I am not using any other peps with it yet as I wanted to see how my body responded to the CJC 1295 on its own first. Simple as that.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Just a quick update on the CJC 1295 log.* I have kept my carb, protein and fat intake the same as they have been for the rest of my off season so far, for this experiment so that I have a good baseline to judge it by!

*

I have noticed my sleep is far superior to before I was taking it!* I literally go into a coma now once I go to bed.* This sleep is only comparable to pharma grade GH sleep as I like to call it.* The type where you go into a deep sleep and feel good the next day.

*

As for physique, I definitely look much fuller! Without a doubt.* It almost looks like I have been carb loading or something like that.* My food and training have remained the same and thus there are no other variables to consider in this regards.* I am far more vascular too and do not seem to hold water as others do.* That said, I don't hold water the way others do and this is never a problem for me.

*

I am upping the dosage to 4mg a week as of this week.* I will also consider getting bloods done at week 6 just to have a look at what they are like!* Simply for curiosity sake.* I am also going to start adding in other peptides soon - either Ipam or GHRP 6 x3 daily and see if this impacts on the effect.

*

I am yet to weigh myself so unsure in that regard, nonetheless I am looking much better and as a bodybuilder, that is my primary focus. I am most certainly growing though!! I am also weirdly strong in the gym which I wasn't expecting at all. Pumps are also more intense. Similar to those I get from tren ace

*

The only negative so far is that I got very tired after the first two shots.* I took these in the morning and I was a little sluggish.* This feeling didn't affect food intake, training or work, nonetheless, the feeling was still there.* I have avoided this feeling by taking the shots immediately before bed.* This seems to be working well.

*

Any questions just ask but I am really enjoying this peptide!!


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Well Pscarb isn't running the log so that's probably why he isn't posting that much.......and in fairness to the man, I haven't posted a million times so there isn't much for him to say!!!
> 
> As was mentioned in the first post, which I'm sure you'll understand, I started with a low dose. This was done to assess my tolerance and I am also a believer in using as little as is necessary to get the desired results. @teenphysique I am not using any other peps with it yet as I wanted to see how my body responded to the CJC 1295 on its own first. Simple as that.


Okay buddy fairplay but what made you choose with dac, as thats more the female bleed of gh not a pulse that males have but thats from pscarbs guide i read a while back so


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> why would he be more vascular ?
> 
> What would you experience from this style is it boom dosing ?


I think my bf% is down a bit. It's an observation ill be keeping a close eye on anyway.

It's not boom dosing. As mentioned, I've only taken 1mg X2 weekly. That's increasing. This is a typical way to take CJC 1295.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> Okay buddy fairplay but what made you choose with dac, as thats more the female bleed of gh not a pulse that males have but thats from pscarbs guide i read a while back so


Glad to see you read them! Great documents. I choose this as I haven't ran it yet. It's been on my "to do" list for a long time but timing was never right for me.

I've read a good few logs and post about people responding really well to it while bulking in short blasts, for want of a better phrase. As I am trying to gain as much muscle as possible now. I felt this would be worth a go.

I'll be returning to a more standard ghrp/ ghrh cycle afterwards as you outlined.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Glad to see you read them! Great documents. I choose this as I haven't ran it yet. It's been on my "to do" list for a long time but timing was never right for me.
> 
> I've read a good few logs and post about people responding really well to it while bulking in short blasts, for want of a better phrase. As I am trying to gain as much muscle as possible now. I felt this would be worth a go.
> 
> I'll be returning to a more standard ghrp/ ghrh cycle afterwards as you outlined.


Ah okay buddy i have ran ghrp2 and mod grf for 2 months then i got sick of pinning three times a day and couldnt spend the 120 quid a month as im saving for university


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> Ah okay buddy i have ran ghrp2 and mod grf for 2 months then i got sick of pinning three times a day and couldnt spend the 120 quid a month as im saving for university


It does get monotonous but I suppose people get used to it. Fair play for having your priorities right!!


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> It does get monotonous but I suppose people get used to it. Fair play for having your priorities right!!


well its even harder when you live at home and let me be real if my mum saw loaded syringes and vials boom GTFO the house your doing steroids ! hahaha so loading them up was always tricky i did it at night late or early morning and just loaded them up each day

yes i guess priorities are right but peptides arent the only thibgs are thry haha

protein powder , and other stuff is pretty pricey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Well Pscarb isn't running the log so that's probably why he isn't posting that much.......and in fairness to the man, I haven't posted a million times so there isn't much for him to say!!!
> 
> As was mentioned in the first post, which I'm sure you'll understand, I started with a low dose. This was done to assess my tolerance and I am also a believer in using as little as is necessary to get the desired results. @teenphysique I am not using any other peps with it yet as I wanted to see how my body responded to the CJC 1295 on its own first. Simple as that.


exactly.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> Okay buddy fairplay but what made you choose with dac, as thats more the female bleed of gh not a pulse that males have but thats from pscarbs guide i read a while back so


things have moved on from then, with DAC still creates a consistent flow of GH (bleed) but new studies have shown a benefit although the negatives still exist with this form of peptide and that is damage to the PG and a higher chance of tumours due to raising IGF-1 consistently which is where the danger exists, but short blasts provide good results.

it needs to be said that Pulsing GH is still the best and healthiest way to use peptides.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> things have moved on from then, with DAC still creates a consistent flow of GH (bleed) but new studies have shown a benefit although the negatives still exist with this form of peptide and that is damage to the PG and a higher chance of tumours due to raising IGF-1 consistently which is where the danger exists, but short blasts provide good results.
> 
> it needs to be said that Pulsing GH is still the best and healthiest way to use peptides.


What wpuld you say is a short burst 3-4 weeks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> What wpuld you say is a short burst 3-4 weeks


i would say it needed to be double that length to see some decent results


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is 2mg one vial of cjc 1295?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i would say it needed to be double that length to see some decent results


ah okay out of interest what results though size gains and strength or mainly sleep and recovery peptides is one of them no one has really been clear on what to expect potentially?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i would say it needed to be double that length to see some decent results


I'll be running 8 weeks this first time around and see how that goes. Exactly my thinking.

As you said, this isn't the safest use or method for peptides but in competitive bodybuilding some risks need to ne taken. That's a sad fact.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

sen said:


> Is 2mg one vial of cjc 1295?


Yes. Unless stated otherwise.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yes. Unless stated otherwise.


You inject 2mg in one go? Just use less water or something. I've used mod grf and ghrp2 before but only 100mcg x 3 a day of each. Used to make me wanna fall asleep after one shot so God knows what 2mg makes you feel like!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> ah okay out of interest what results though size gains and strength or mainly sleep and recovery peptides is one of them no one has really been clear on what to expect potentially?


then you have not done your research as there is documentation on this forum to show the potential of this drug....i do not like to say what potentially you can get from any peptide as such as we are all different and it does not take into account diet, training, rest as all have a major influence on results.



Dave_shorts said:


> I'll be running 8 weeks this first time around and see how that goes. Exactly my thinking.
> 
> As you said, this isn't the safest use or method for peptides but in competitive bodybuilding some risks need to ne taken. That's a sad fact.


it is....


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

sen said:


> You inject 2mg in one go? Just use less water or something. I've used mod grf and ghrp2 before but only 100mcg x 3 a day of each. Used to make me wanna fall asleep after one shot so God knows what 2mg makes you feel like!


I will be this week. The previous shots were 1mg per shot so that was only .5ml or 50iu as I was mixing 2mg with 1ml. I imagine I'll do the same again this week when each shot is 2mg


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> then you have not done your research as there is documentation on this forum to show the potential of this drug....i do not like to say what potentially you can get from any peptide as such as we are all different and it does not take into account diet, training, rest as all have a major influence on results.
> 
> it is....


I have tried to see documentation of it i couldnt find any when i was looking a while back but links to these documents would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

My peptide article has the studies


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I will be this week. The previous shots were 1mg per shot so that was only .5ml or 50iu as I was mixing 2mg with 1ml. I imagine I'll do the same again this week when each shot is 2mg


Hi Dave

Are you using a GHRP with CJC DAC?

Im running a simular protocol as you but with a ghrp 3x a day


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Are you using a GHRP with CJC DAC?
> 
> Im running a simular protocol as you but with a ghrp 3x a day


Not yet. Wanted to see what it did on its own initially but I'm going to run ghrp6 and ipam from Wednesday I think.

How are you finding it??


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Not yet. Wanted to see what it did on its own initially but I'm going to run ghrp6 and ipam from Wednesday I think.
> 
> How are you finding it??


good so far, I'm only a week in last time round i only ran it for a month on its own this time doing it with AAS and Ipam will do this for 8 weeks. I felt really fresh today I'm up at 5am for work and this helps big time!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> good so far, I'm only a week in last time round i only ran it for a month on its own this time doing it with AAS and Ipam will do this for 8 weeks. I felt really fresh today I'm up at 5am for work and this helps big time!


Glad it's going well!!!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

An interesting development is that my appetite has increased dramatically. Not the type of ghrp6 of hunger before people go crazy......more so the type where my body is processing foods better. I had the same effect on pharma gh so I'm happy with it. I'm going yo increase my food intake now and thus weight should start coming on easier!!


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> My peptide article has the studies


Pscarb out of interest if you ran ghrp-2 in the same method he is using it like 2mg a week over 2 shots of 1mg could i do that and have good results or is it not worth it ?

Thanks man i could affrd that method at the moment just not the combination of the two


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> An interesting development is that my appetite has increased dramatically. Not the type of ghrp6 of hunger before people go crazy......more so the type where my body is processing foods better. I had the same effect on pharma gh so I'm happy with it. I'm going yo increase my food intake now and thus weight should start coming on easier!!


Thats good to hear mate, who needs Synthetic GH eh?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> Pscarb out of interest if you ran ghrp-2 in the same method he is using it like 2mg a week over 2 shots of 1mg could i do that and have good results or is it not worth it ?
> 
> Thanks man i could affrd that method at the moment just not the combination of the two


No that won't work the same.

Fancy asking questions that are unrelated elsewhere? Other people may find this log useful and won't need the additional questions. Not trying to be an ass......just it's easier for others


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> No that won't work the same.
> 
> Fancy asking questions that are unrelated elsewhere? Other people may find this log useful and won't need the additional questions. Not trying to be an ass......just it's easier for others


I removed it


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

It's not a big deal man. Asking questions is important. It just might hinder others in learning about research done with cjc 1295


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep this log going mate, very intrested in results ??


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

How many weeks have you decided to run it for ?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Isn't it insanely expensive at 2mg a week? You could get 100iu of HGH for cheaper


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't it insanely expensive at 2mg a week? You could get 100iu of HGH for cheaper


2mg a week would be £25 from the source i choose or £15 from their budget range

and pscarb has discussed in another post that there is Too many fake Hyge's on the market


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> 2mg a week would be £25 from the source i choose or £15 from their budget range


Ach I use propepties to works out at nearly £40 a week. Still... 100 quid a month your nearly at HGH prices


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> How many weeks have you decided to run it for ?


8 in total


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

GeordieSteve said:


> Isn't it insanely expensive at 2mg a week? You could get 100iu of HGH for cheaper


2mg is 20 pounds. Where you buying 100iu for that???? Haha


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> 8 in total


I am tempted to try it but so far cabt find a cheaper source cant really afford 30 quid a week haah


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

GeordieSteve said:


> Ach I use propepties to works out at nearly £40 a week. Still... 100 quid a month your nearly at HGH prices


No good HGH. Fact


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dave_shorts said:


> 2mg is 20 pounds. Where you buying 100iu for that???? Haha


You can't... you missed the part where I said the source I use charges nearly £40 for 2mg


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

GeordieSteve said:


> You can't... you missed the part where I said the source I use charges nearly £40 for 2mg


Apologies. Didn't see that. Bulk buy. Always works put better.......if that's an option for you


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dave_shorts said:


> Apologies. Didn't see that. Bulk buy. Always works put better.......if that's an option for you


Ah christ yeah mate I've just always wondered if peptides were so worth it. Especially with the price of gear these days. This thread sounds like it clearly is though. Could be interesting for my up coming cycle


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

GeordieSteve said:


> Ah christ yeah mate I've just always wondered if peptides were so worth it. Especially with the price of gear these days. This thread sounds like it clearly is though. Could be interesting for my up coming cycle


I've thought the same too dude. I ran pharma gh for a solid year so I feel like I've a good baseline comparison. So far I'm happy with this cycle.....more so than expected to be honest. I'm going to stand on the scales in a week or two so that'll be interesting. Nonetheless, anyone who knows my physique wants to know what I'm on due to the rapid changes. So it's definitely working!! I'll keep the log going for others to learn from regardless if it continues to be great or fails miserably. Haha


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> So this is a peptide that I've been meaning to try for a long time but timing was never right.
> 
> I just started a week ago. I'm taking 2 shots a weeks. 1mg per shot for the first week and then 2mg per shot from then on.
> 
> ...


Following this as im looking to run this alongside peg mgf once iv got it all stocked up.. I was going to run it am and before bed but this looks an interesting way of doing it. Do you have any links for the science behind doing it like this i could read please mate??


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Have you had any strength changes as of yet ?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Very interesting stuff. I'll keep my eye on this


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Following this as im looking to run this alongside peg mgf once iv got it all stocked up.. I was going to run it am and before bed but this looks an interesting way of doing it. Do you have any links for the science behind doing it like this i could read please mate??


I've mostly read stuff om PubMed but that's an expensive service. Otherwise go to dats site


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> Have you had any strength changes as of yet ?


I recover quicker but I haven't noticed much. That said I rep out 220kg squatting for reps so an additional rep at that weight is positive


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

So you said you look more vascular due to bodyfat so have you noticed bodyfat drop whilst bulking ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> So you said you look more vascular due to bodyfat so have you noticed bodyfat drop whilst bulking ?


Yes. I am getting leaner and heavier.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

So the lethargy and sleepy feelings aren't as bad as in the beginning. My body seems to have adjusted.

Sleep is still 100000% better than it was before the cjc. I'm really impressed.

My strength has also shot up considerably now and I am also getting much better pumps. Everyone is commenting on how full I look. Really enjoying this experiment. I've upped my cal intake as I am simply processing food more and upping food again tomorrow.

I've nothing bad to say about this peptide so far.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> So the lethargy and sleepy feelings aren't as bad as in the beginning. My body seems to have adjusted.
> 
> Sleep is still 100000% better than it was before the cjc. I'm really impressed.
> 
> ...


Good to see i am looking to go for it i have a good price from the same place you use for 8 vials 150quid


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dave_shorts said:


> I recover quicker but I haven't noticed much. That said I rep out 220kg squatting for reps so an additional rep at that weight is positive


How do you compare this to let's say 3-5 iu gh daily??

I was thinking about tying it in a couple months just to change it up from gh are you running any other peps??

Also what's the dosage cycle length (sorry I'm sure you mentioned it just me being lazy lol)


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

bail said:


> How do you compare this to let's say 3-5 iu gh daily??
> 
> I was thinking about tying it in a couple months just to change it up from gh are you running any other peps??
> 
> Also what's the dosage cycle length (sorry I'm sure you mentioned it just me being lazy lol)


What type of GH you talking about? ?

No other peps right now bar the odd bit of ghrp6 for hunger etc. I'll be adding in ghrp2 or ipam soon

I'm running 4mg per weeks for 8 weeks.


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

Very interesting thread wouldnt mind trying it for myself even if it just helps me sleep better because at the moment my sleep is horendous and im constantly just a moody f**ker and its not good haha


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dave_shorts said:


> What type of GH you talking about? ?
> 
> No other peps right now bar the odd bit of ghrp6 for hunger etc. I'll be adding in ghrp2 or ipam soon
> 
> I'm running 4mg per weeks for 8 weeks.


Pharma ansomone or geno etc ??

Quite a pricy cycle not far of pharma gh (using purepeptides as my price margin)

Intrested to give it a go though.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> from what i have read he is experiencing very little?


would you get decent results in more muscle mass running at 2mg a week for 8 weeks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> would you get decent results in more muscle mass running at 2mg a week for 8 weeks


you ask very strange questions....my answer would be how long is a piece of string?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you ask very strange questions....my answer would be how long is a piece of string?


I guess so probably because im 18 would a better question be

what have people or you experienced through 8 weeks of 2mg per week of cjc-1295 (DAC)?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> I guess so probably because im 18 would a better question be
> 
> what have people or you experienced through 8 weeks of 2mg per week of cjc-1295 (DAC)?


People? i don't know, Me i have not used this peptide long enough to give my opinion on its use, studies have shown a dose of 3-6mg per week create a 7 fold increase in IGF levels how that IGF is used and utilised by the individual will all depend on if they have put a decent amount of effort into their nutrition, training and recovery regimes


----------



## Johnny1011436114567 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ive read the whole thread so apologies if i missed this but when are you taking your shots? Just 2x a week, no particular timing or?

Also with that dosing schedule how are you planning on incorporating your ghrp2 or ipam when you start? Thanks for the log!


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Any updates OP


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry I haven't updated here in a long time.* I have been very busy and life took over.* I am coming to an end of this trial.* So here is the update:

*

I gained a tonne of water while on this! I stopped looking at the scale due to this factor and focused more on feeling in the gym.* I found the pumps to be very intense&#8230;&#8230;similar to Tren Ace for me.* My sleep has been phenomenal throughout the whole cycle.* I have also been recovering quicker, similar to when I was running GH for a year straight.* This allowed me to train weaker body part more frequently so I was very happy with this.

*

I had also torn my delt and lat a few months ago and had some minimal pain training and couldn't do any tricep over the head movements (e.g. skull-crushers).* During this cjc 1295 dac cycle all of that pain left and I can train at 100% now!!* This has made me over the moon.*

*

I have one more 2mg shot to take and then I will post again once it has left my system.* So far, I would 100% use this again in the off season.* I am unsure if it would be a useful tool during contest prep due to the water.* Nonetheless, I know the less pleasing aesthetic effects are merely water weight and I am confident that I will loose it all within a week of being off.* I hope it has helped me gain lean muscle and to be honest, I am almost sure it did!!


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I use dandelion root for water bloat. I gained 4-5 lbs of water on MK677 mainly at stomach/abs, it quickly (after 1-2 days) went away after taking 4-6 500 mcg capsules of dandelion root daily.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghoosst said:


> I use dandelion root for water bloat. I gained 4-5 lbs of water on MK677 mainly at stomach/abs, it quickly (after 1-2 days) went away after taking 4-6 500 mcg capsules of dandelion root daily.


Yeah I've used that before during show prep. Might give it a blast. Completely forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Sorry I haven't updated here in a long time.* I have been very busy and life took over.* I am coming to an end of this trial.* So here is the update:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the update!


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yeah I've used that before during show prep. Might give it a blast. Completely forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me


and then you can also use glycerol to make your muscles fill up with more water so you lose the sub q water and your muscle will gain water


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yeah I've used that before during show prep. Might give it a blast. Completely forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me


Dave im still inerested with this mate did you realize any strength increase , lbm gains and better recovery ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

teenphysique said:


> Dave im still inerested with this mate did you realize any strength increase , lbm gains and better recovery ?


I wasn't focused on strength at all to be honest. But looking back I was getting more reps in sets woth better form.

I 100% grew on it.

Recovery was quicker which allowed me to focus on weaker muscles more by training more frequently. Eg biceps.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> So this is a peptide that I've been meaning to try for a long time but timing was never right.
> 
> I just started a week ago. I'm taking 2 shots a weeks. 1mg per shot for the first week and then 2mg per shot from then on.
> 
> ...


Are you not stacking it with an GHRP?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Are you not stacking it with an GHRP?


Just ghrp6 at important meal times X2 daily.

Nothing else


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Just ghrp6 at important meal times X2 daily.
> 
> Nothing else


Is injecting 2mg a week better than injecting 1mg twice a week?

p.s im going to use ghrp-2 to pulse 1-2 times a day


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe keeping blood levels more stable doing x2 weekly but that's a guess. I've only done it x2 or x3 weekly.


----------

